# Did you sleep enough?



## Verona83

Hello everybody,

Is there anybody who can help me to translate the sentence below:

Did you sleep enough? I hope you feel good. I want to see you. I want to kiss your lips. take care.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## naga

Ai dormit suficient? Sper că te simţi bine. Vreau să te văd. Vreau să-ţi sărut buzele. Ai grijă de tine.


----------



## Verona83

Thank you so much!!


----------



## szivike

O altă variantă ar fi:

Ai dormit destul? Sper că ești bine. Vreau să te văd. Vreau să-ți sărut buzele. Să ai grijă de tine.


----------

